# Habéis visto el hilo del IBEX35: No, debe andar por la página 3



## FranR (13 Dic 2014)

Ya vamos a menos de una página por día. Un triunfo ::

Diario de Bitácora de un borsista:

El viernes viendo la salida de capitales buscamos un punto de entrada para un metesaca fugaz en BBVA.... a las 10 colocamos esperando que a media mañana caiga a 7.90 según el sistema punto intradía de giro para robar unas monedillas al mercado, le damos dos centimillos de margen, porque siempre te putean no tocando el puntico de entrada.... y he aquí que no lo tocan por 8 milésimas y lo hacen casi a última hora. 
Pos menos mal, porque no me hubiera gustado quedarme abierto al contado todo el finde tal como acabaron los USA.

Librado por los pelos de un posible pandorazo.









Y ahora un regalo para el autor de la famosa frase, "cariño esto te sabe como el caraho del vecino" ::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2014)

POLEmico hilo

a ver si este es el bueno


----------



## Namreir (13 Dic 2014)

Subpole

Vendo guano del bueno, con deflacion y depresion asegurada. ¿Cuanto pagais?

---------- Post added 13-dic-2014 at 20:53 ----------

Una pregunta: ¿Creeis que habra alguna entidad financiera o algun gran fondo entrampado con posiciones alcistas en el mercado del petroleo? Con la cantidad de pasta que mueve, las perdidas pueden ser alucinantes.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2014 at 20:55 ----------

Algo tal que asi:

How Giant Bets on Natural Gas Sank Brash Hedge-Fund Trader - WSJ



> Of all the traders gambling big sums on energy, a 32-year-old Canadian named Brian Hunter made some of the brashest bets and the fastest money.
> 
> Last week, he fell hard, proof of how quickly fortunes can reverse in gyrating commodities markets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malafollá (13 Dic 2014)

habría que mirar los vencimientos.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2014)

Malafollá dijo:


> habría que mirar los vencimientos.



El madrid ha ganado y el barsa no


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2014)

Curiosamente en el último año los que dominaban el 80% del mercado de futuros.... han salido por patas del negocio. Hay que tener en cuenta también el Acta Dodd-Frank y toda la regulación sobre futuros de materias primas tras el estallido de la crisis. La volatilidad de estos mercados les obligaba a deshacer posiciones.
Tenemos a DB que el año pasado largó a 200 comerciales de mp, por el abandono del negocio, JP Morgan que vendió su negocio a Mercuria....

El efecto directo a bancos será limitado, pero tendremos algunas petroleras y fondos tocados si esto se prolonga en el tiempo. 

El sindrome de ilusión de liquidez sigue su curso, frenado por acciones "sorpresa" como la del Banco de Japón, que distorsionó el rumbo de los mercados.... pero los derivados son un agujero negro que se come todos los papelitos que imprimas. 

Todo es una ilusión, una enorme burbuja.


----------



## Namreir (13 Dic 2014)

Uno tiene la sensacion que hemos llegado a un momento que sin un QE continuo y creciento esto tiene riesgo de hundirse a plomo. Y no me refiero a a los principales mercados de accion, bonos, casas, derivados de materias primas, o la mejor mierda que se les ocurra comercializar, me refiero al mero comercio mundial, y al consumo de la ex clase media.


----------



## Malafollá (13 Dic 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El madrid ha ganado y el barsa no



vale bien, pero cuando se enfrentan el uno al otro... :|


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Uno tiene la sensacion que hemos llegado a un momento que sin un QE continuo y creciento esto tiene riesgo de hundirse a plomo. Y no me refiero a a los principales mercados de accion, bonos, casas, derivados de materias primas, o la mejor mierda que se les ocurra comercializar, me refiero al mero comercio mundial, y al consumo de la ex clase media.



No es una sensación, las rondas de liquidez están sirviendo para desapalancar la enorme maraña que tienen montada. 
Problemas que se presentan:

- Esta liquidez no llega ni a una centésima parte del montante total
- Este dinero al no llegar a nivel calle, no produce los efectos deseados de crecimiento consistente. 

Esto se ve muy claro observando los precios, estamos en cuasi deflación mundial con toneladas de billetes manando de los BC.

Aparte el petróleo cae por diversas causas, pero una de ellas es la baja demanda que se espera en los próximos años por la caída de la actividad....ergo esperan una nueva recesión.

No es broma cuando el sargento dice que los que no tengan deudas serán los vencedores de esta situación. Hay que plantearse como estaríamos con un aumento de nuestra deuda un 10-20% y una bajada de nuestros ingresos de entre el 20-30%. ¿Sobrevivirias?


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No es una sensación, las rondas de liquidez están sirviendo para desapalancar la enorme maraña que tienen montada.
> Problemas que se presentan:
> 
> - Esta liquidez no llega ni a una centésima parte del montante total
> ...



El Sargento es ahora Capitán de la Brigada de Los Jinetes del Santo Hostión.

El Capitán no bromea cuando habla de dineros al populacho.

Las deudas serán las que marquen el nivel en el escalafón del Nuevo Orden Social que manará del catacrock capitalista.

*Los ingresos van a ir a la baja, SOBRA DE TODO. La diferencia estará en cuánto necesitas para vivir y ser feliz con los tuyos. Créeme, no hace falta tanto como el consumismo enfermizo que nos han inoculado nos indica.
*
*En la ecuación de la libertad, no hay sitio para la variable deuda.*


----------



## Namreir (13 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No es una sensación, las rondas de liquidez están sirviendo para desapalancar la enorme maraña que tienen montada.
> Problemas que se presentan:
> 
> - Esta liquidez no llega ni a una centésima parte del montante total
> ...



Un 20% de 0, es 0, asi que por ese lado no me voy a preocupar. La otra parte de la ecuacion seria perfectamente asumible por mi parte.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2014 at 23:56 ----------

Incluso, creo que podria vivir 10 años confortablemente con 0 ingresos.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2014)

Hace añoas que el Sabadell avisaba : desendeudense corriendo



vete tú a buscar ahora el post


por cierto, me rio de bertok el apocaliptico, con lo que está diciendo ahora el del pato


----------



## Namreir (13 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El Sargento es ahora Capitán de la Brigada de Los Jinetes del Santo Hostión.
> 
> El Capitán no bromea cuando habla de dineros al populacho.
> 
> ...



Amigo, tengo miedo.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Un 20% de 0, es 0, asi que por ese lado no me voy a preocupar. La otra parte de la ecuacion seria perfectamente asumible por mi parte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2014 at 23:56 ----------
> 
> Incluso, creo que podria vivir 10 años confortablemente con 0 ingresos.



Se trata de poder aguantar un lustro de purga, y no es broma.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 00:01 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Hace añoas que el Sabadell avisaba : desendeudense corriendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuenta más ..... ¿pato?

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 00:02 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Amigo, tengo miedo.



¿por qué?. Te veo preparado y con la cabeza dispuesta.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 00:02 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Amigo, tengo miedo.



¿por qué?. Te veo preparado y con la cabeza dispuesta.


----------



## Namreir (14 Dic 2014)

El sector privado desapalanca a razon de 100.000 millones de euros anuales

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a0403.pdf

Pero es que el endeudamiento publico se come esos 100.000 millones anuales

Al final el pais no esta desapalancando, seguimos entrampados hasta limites insospechables.

Hemos reducido en un 0,4% la deuda externa en estos ultimos 12 meses. 

A este ritmo esos 5 años de Bertok pueden terminar siendo eones.

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/e0709.pdf


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El sector privado desapalanca a razon de 100.000 millones de euros anuales
> 
> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a0403.pdf
> 
> ...



Nos pueden mantener un tiempo más, 2 años a lo sumo pero luego vendrá un lustro de oscuridad y penumbra.

Más vale tener la despensa llena de latunes, judias, ....


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hay que plantearse como estaríamos con un aumento de nuestra deuda un 10-20% y una bajada de nuestros ingresos de entre el 20-30%. ¿Sobrevivirias?








El aumento de la deuda de dónde vendría?


----------



## Namreir (14 Dic 2014)

Bertok, es la incognita, es mirar hacia adelante y no ver nada, es encontrarse delante del precipicio y saber que tienes que dar un paso al frente, es enfrentarse al dragon y saber que no hay escapatoria........

y que nos dice la bajada del brent? Cuales seran las consecuencias? Durara? Habra efecto rebote? Cerraran pozos en mar del norte, en canada o en dacota?

Muchas incognitas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Dic 2014)

Sobre el tema que comentaba Fran, 

la aspiradora de dinero, no es el shadow banking?
Estaba viendo el programa de Max Kaiser antes, y hablaba de los billones en derivados sobre energía del Deutsche Bank. 

Toda esa bola inmensa de derivados, supongo que estarán en varios tipos de contratos: energía, deuda estatal, acciones, commodities, etc etc etc

Veremos algo pronto con la bajada del oil? Me refiero a quiebras, quiebras de las gordas y sonadas.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 00:52 ----------

This is a MAJOR Warning Signal That the Bubble Just Burst | Zero Hedge

Justamente, me meto en ZH, y hablan del pinchazo de la burbuja. 

Voy a leerlo


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, es la incognita, es mirar hacia adelante y no ver nada, es encontrarse delante del precipicio y saber que tienes que dar un paso al frente, es enfrentarse al dragon y saber que no hay escapatoria........
> 
> y que nos dice la bajada del brent? Cuales seran las consecuencias? Durara? Habra efecto rebote? Cerraran pozos en mar del norte, en canada o en dacota?
> 
> Muchas incognitas



ah, pero este hilo va en serio?


----------



## Namreir (14 Dic 2014)

Un hilo tan bueno como cualquier otro para predecir el fin del mundo (al menos del mundo conocido).


----------



## Pepe Broz (14 Dic 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El aumento de la deuda de dónde vendría?



De la deflación?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2014)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> De la deflación?



Pero la deuda es la misma. 

Entiendo la parte de que con menos sueldo te cueste más, pero que aumente...?

Puede aumentar por:

paridad con nueva moneda
devaluación
subida intereses
adopción del IRS


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El aumento de la deuda de dónde vendría?



Cada caso es particular, pero los factores que están haciendo, y van a hacer crecer la deuda por familia se pueden resumir en: 

- Hipotecas: *Euribor plus* (Pau Monserrat, director editorial de iAhorro, considera que "si el 'euribor plus' toma como cálculo las operaciones realmente efectuadas de préstamos entre bancos en el mercado interbancario, es posible que el referencial resultante suba ) Esto sin contar que los tipos bajos del BCE no durarán siempre.
Ya sabemos que estos movimientos siempre se hacen a favor de la banca, y un aumento de sus ingresos por esta vía estaría bien visto por la UE.

-Se están incrementando los créditos al consumo, en especial a corto plazo. La gente no llega a fin de mes, otros como esto vaparriba quieren volver a su estatus pre-crisis. Esto lo podríamos enlazar con el tema bolsa, fondos, etc ....el horno está lleno y sus ahorros a mal recaudo, quien tenga una urgencia, un imprevisto, o que no le quiera decir a la parienta que los ahorros están en peligro, acudirán al crédito rápido para salir del paso. ::

- Las ventas de automoviles, tras 6 años de crisis están creciendo. El parque móvil había envejecido y ahora con el "respunte" de la economía nos empufamos al 9% durante 5 años para tener buga nuevo. 

A esto sumamos el catastrazo, que aún no ha golpeado al 100%. 

Los que no han caído en la anterior, van a caer en esta y es que no aprenden.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2014)

Vale, adopción de Yuri+ parecido a lo que decía
Yo creo que el IRS


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-bce-quiere-cambiar-calculo-del-euribor.html


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ah, pero este hilo va en serio?



Pues nos está quedando DPM ::

Cinco horas más y supera en post al oficial :XX:


----------



## Namreir (14 Dic 2014)

Leccion magistral de como destruir y descapitalizar a una empresa

Repsol se lanza a la compra de la petrolera Talisman Energy | Economa | EL MUNDO


----------



## Malafollá (14 Dic 2014)

un artículo interesante...


outraspalavras.net/brasil/petroleo-a-virada-nos-mercados-globais-e-o-pre-sal/


> Os grandes produtores, que têm custos mais baixos, desejam manter os níveis atuais de produção. Produção alta num mercado fraco irá reduzir preços e pressionar financeiramente os produtores “marginais” com custos mais altos. *A Arábia Saudita se diz “confortável” com preços do petróleo abaixo de 90 dólares, e talvez abaixo de 80 dólares, por até um ano ou dois*. Com isso, abandona a estratégia vigente até agora, de manter o preço do barril em torno de 100 dólares. O ministro de Petróleo do Kuwait disse que está confortável com a quota atual de produção, que ele considera “justa e razoável”. Disse ainda que estaria confortável com preços do barril de petróleo abaixo de 80 dólares.



hay un análisis bastante interesante en el artículo original. Se puede completar más o menos, discrepar, etc. Lo cierto es que toca bastantes palos.



> Estimativas de 2013 indicam que o *preço de equilíbrio fiscal para a Venezuela seria da ordem de 113 dólares*. Coincidência ou não, ao final de setembro, a maior agência de avaliação de risco rebaixou a nota da dívida externa da Venezuela.



. . . ::


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pero la deuda es la misma.
> 
> Entiendo la parte de que con menos sueldo te cueste más, pero que aumente...?
> 
> ...



Crecerá porque los politicastros esperan que se diluya con el crecimiento .... pero éste no llega.

Así hasta la quita + impuestos para 20 años insoportables.

España va a ser un sitio muy chungo para la vida diaria del 80% de la población


----------



## Jucari (14 Dic 2014)

Buenos dias,

Y una actuación conjunta en plan bazooka de todos los BC al unisonio podria conseguir su tan preciada inflación? porque en algun sitio están esos papelitos aunque sea en un apunte contable...el dia que les de para sacarlos a la calle....


----------



## Fatman (14 Dic 2014)

*Welcome to the New Depression*

The United States is living through a new depression that began in 2007. It’s part of a larger global depression, the first since the 1930s. *This New Depression will continue indefinitely unless policy changes are made in the years ahead.*

The present path and future course of this depression have profound implications for you as an investor. If you don’t grasp this once-in-a-lifetime dynamic you are at risk of seeing all of your wealth wiped out.

Calling the current economic malaise a depression comes as surprise to most investors I speak to. They have been told that the economy is in a recovery that started 2009.

Mainstream economists and TV talking heads never refer to a depression.

*Economists don’t like the word depression because it does not have an exact mathematical definition. For economists, anything that cannot be quantified does not exist. This view is one of the many failings of modern economics.*







Economists don’t like the word depression because it does not have an exact mathematical definition

But no one under the age of 90 has ever experienced a depression until now. Most investors like you have no working knowledge of what a depression is or how it affects asset values. And economists and policymakers are engaged in a conspiracy of silence on the subject. It’s no wonder investors are confused.

The starting place for understanding depression is to get the definition right. You may think of depression as a continuous decline in GDP. The standard definition of a recession is two or more consecutive quarters of declining GDP and rising unemployment. Since a depression is understood to be something worse then a recession, investors think it must mean an extra-long period of decline. But that is not the definition of depression.

The best definition ever offered came from John Maynard Keynes in his 1936 classic, The General Theory of Employment, Interest and Money. Keynes said a depression is, “a chronic condition of subnormal activity for a considerable period without any marked tendency towards recovery or towards complete collapse.”

Keynes did not refer to declining GDP; he talked about “subnormal” activity. In other words, it’s entirely possible to have growth in a depression. The problem is that the growth is below trend. It is weak growth that does not do the job of providing enough jobs or staying ahead of the national debt. That is exactly what the U.S. is experiencing today.

*The long-term growth trend for U.S. GDP is about 3%. Higher growth is possible for short periods of time. It could be caused by new technology that improves worker productivity. Or, it could be due to new entrants into the workforce. From 1994 to 2000, the heart of the Clinton boom, growth in the U.S. economy averaged over 4% per year.*

For a three-year stretch from 1983 to 1985 during the heart of the Reagan boom, growth in the U.S. economy averaged over 5.5% per year. These two periods were unusually strong, but they show what the U.S. economy can do with the right policies. By contrast, growth in the U.S. from 2007 through 2013 averaged 1% per year. Growth in the first half of 2014 was worse, averaging just 0.95%.

That is the meaning of depression. It is not negative growth, but it is below-trend growth. The past seven-years of 1% growth when the historical growth is 3% is a depression exactly as Keynes defined it.

_*Pundits point to 4% GDP growth in the second quarter of 2014 as proof that the economy is expanding robustly. Talk of a new depression seems confusing at best and disconcerting at worst. But second-quarter growth was driven by inventory accumulation, which adds nothing to GDP in the long-run.*_ When inventories are converted to final sales, U.S. growth was only 0.65% in the first half of 2014. That is not a pace that will sustain an economic recovery.

Other observers point to declining unemployment and rising stock prices as evidence that we are not in a depression. They miss the fact that unemployment can fall and stocks can go up during a depression. The Great Depression lasted from 1929 to 1940. It consisted of two technical recessions from 1929–1932 and again from 1937–1938.







The periods 1933–1936 and 1939–1940 were technically economic expansions. Unemployment fell and stock prices rose. But the depression continued because the U.S. did not return to its potential growth rate until 1941. Stock and real estate prices did not fully recover their 1929 highs until 1954, a quarter century after the depression started.

Growth today isn’t strong because the problem in the economy is not monetary, it is structural.

*The point is that GDP growth; rising stock prices and falling unemployment can all occur during depressions, as they do today. What makes it a depression is ongoing below trend growth that never gets back to its potential. That is exactly what the U.S. economy is experiencing. *
*The New depression is here.*

Investors are also confused about depression dynamics because they are continually told the U.S. is in a “recovery.” Year after year forecasters at the Federal Reserve, the International Monetary Fund and on Wall Street crank out forecasts of robust growth. And year after year they are disappointed. The recovery never seems to get traction. First there are some signs of growth, then the economy quickly slips back into low-growth or no-growth mode.

The reason is simple. Typically, a recovery is driven by the Federal Reserve expanding credit and rising wages. When inflation gets too high or labor markets get too tight, the Fed raises rates. That results in tightening credit and increasing unemployment. This normal expansion-contraction dynamic has happened repeatedly since World War II. It’s usually engineered by the Federal Reserve in order to avoid inflation during expansions and alleviate unemployment during contractions.








The result is a predictable wave of expansion and contraction driven by monetary conditions. Investors and the Fed have been expecting another strong expansion since 2009, but it’s barely materialized.

Growth today isn’t strong because the problem in the economy is not monetary, it is structural. That’s the real difference between a recession and a depression. Recessions are cyclical and monetary in nature. Depressions are persistent and structural in nature. Structural problems cannot be solved with cyclical solutions. This is why the Fed has not ended the depression. The Fed has no power to make structural changes.

What do I mean by structural changes? *Shifts in fiscal and regulatory policies. The list is long but would include things like lower taxes, repeal of Obamacare, approval of the Keystone Pipeline, expanded oil and gas production, fewer government regulations and an improved business climate in areas such as labor laws, litigation reform and the environment.*







Power to make structural changes lies with the Congress and the White House. Those two branches of government are barely on speaking terms. Until structural changes are made by law, this new depression will continue and the Fed is powerless to change that.

Regards,

Jim Rickards
for The Daily Reckoning

Welcome to the New Depression


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2014)

Jucari dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Y una actuación conjunta en plan bazooka de todos los BC al unisonio podria conseguir su tan preciada inflación? porque en algun sitio están esos papelitos aunque sea en un apunte contable...el dia que les de para sacarlos a la calle....



No veo que vayan a llegar a un consenso, hay países a los que la inflación ya comienza a preocuparles mientras otros tienen que desapalancarse durante mucho tiempo (España).

Bazookas ya ha habido se sobra pero el dinero se queda sostener balances falseados de los bancos a la espera de que el crecimiento llegue alguna vez y volvamos al ciclo capitalista.

La Gran Recesión ha / está siendo muy extensa en el tiempo y el crecimiento no aparece ..... más impresión y vuelta a empezar.

La locura crediticia fue tremenda, la mayor de la historia, y la resaca la intentan pasar con anfetaminas en vez de con reposo.

Es bastante de sentido común que se han sembrado las semilla de desgracia.


----------



## Fatman (14 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No veo que vayan a llegar a un consenso, hay países a los que la inflación ya comienza a preocuparles mientras otros tienen que desapalancarse durante mucho tiempo (España).
> 
> Bazookas ya ha habido se sobra pero el dinero se queda sostener balances falseados de los bancos a la espera de que el crecimiento llegue alguna vez y volvamos al ciclo capitalista.
> 
> ...




Es evidente y de bastante sentido común como opina el coforero.

Sólo hay que ver lo que nos rodea, si es que todavía nos atrevemos a salir a la calle.

tengo medio :S


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Dic 2014)

empieza el baile en qatar y en arabia saudí...


----------



## paulistano (14 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> empieza el baile en qatar y en arabia saudí...




Futuros ibex en 10.0508:


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2014)

Diario de un borsista cortilargo y acohonao

Con ganas de entrar al mercado cual gacela pre-asada le preguntamos al oráculo que nos dice... no mires tus BBVA hasta los 7.20.

Meditando y paseando por un parque oscuro se me acerca un misterioso señor que me dice 10.010 primer soporte, si se rompe 9.660. Y dándose la vuelta y antes de darle 20 euros a otro que pululaba por el parque, que se puso como a rezarle de rodillas, espetó. "El escenario se rompe en 10.270-10.440".
Buscando nuevas respuestas solo encontré a un tal pandoro, que decía que hacía no se que, pero gratís....solo pude correr sin mirar atrás.

Pandoro anda suelto y busca victimas no dejen al descubierto sus nalgas.

P.D. Trolls y tontoselgorro tienen su otro hilo, se les ruega que vayan a dar por culo a otro sitio, o al parque antes mencionado.


----------



## tarrito (15 Dic 2014)

pillo sitio en el hilo güeno :Baile:


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2014)

Ya que el numero de paginas del mierda hilo está que el Calopez va a necesitar teras y tras ....... le meto un post para ver si lo revelatamos a pesar de troles y tontosdelgorro.


----------



## Namreir (15 Dic 2014)

En España ya se pueden contratar curritos por SMI y el gobierno te subvenciona 426 lereles mensuales.


----------



## tesorero (15 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> empieza el baile en qatar y en arabia saudí...



A ver si parte de los flujos de esos dinerosh salientes vienen para Europa, que falta nos hace.


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Pillo sitio con ciertas esperanzas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2014)

Fran putilla attention whore. ::

Vengo de tierras centroeuropeas y me doy cuenta que no soy nada.... No doy detalles que soy pudorozo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pillo sitio con ciertas esperanzas...



¿Esperanza? No si si te refieres al hilo o al IBEX. 

Buenos dias.


----------



## tesorero (15 Dic 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran putilla attention whore. ::
> 
> Vengo de tierras centroeuropeas y me doy cuenta que no soy nada.... No doy detalles que soy pudorozo.



Aquí siempre serás bien recibido, por Pandoro o por alguien más, pero bien recibido.


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Esperanza? No si si te refieres al hilo o al IBEX.
> 
> Buenos dias.



con el ibex "demigrante" llevo unas buenas pandoradas últimamente. ...
Con el hilo me vale ::

Lo de centroeuropa interesa. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk

Tengo ahora mismo unas REE compradas en máximos ... ya saben, ese punto donde toooooodooooss ganan dinero que van directas al armario de los errores/horrores.... fue comprar y ya saben el resto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2014)

Topongo... que hay gente con muchisima pasta y no saben donde meterla. En un sitio más privado lo podría contar. Pero tampoco es nada que no te puedas imaginar,


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Topongo... que hay gente con muchisima pasta y no saben donde meterla. En un sitio más privado lo podría contar. Pero tampoco es nada que no te puedas imaginar,



Pues teniendo pasta y no saber donde meterla es de tontos. Solo sacando el Aston y pasearte con el por la puerta del pub de moda, te salen varios y buenos sitios donde enchufarla, es cuestión de paciencia.::

Y si, hay monton de gente por ahí que literalmente pueden tirar a la basura 5.000 al día y ni se inmutan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2014)

Fran, no me tires de la lengua, putilla reflotadora de hilos muertos


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Topongo... que hay gente con muchisima pasta y no saben donde meterla. En un sitio más privado lo podría contar. Pero tampoco es nada que no te puedas imaginar,



:rolleye::rolleye:

ya ha quedado mas o menos claro...


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

Eh! el hilo muerto es el del IBEX, este es el hilo de hablar chorradas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2014)

Ah coño es cierto!

Pos que te voy a decir....Que me quise quedar a dormir en un barco en el Lake Geneva de la Tajá que llevaba :: En Aquel momento era la mejor idea que se me ocurrió. 

Ruskies, señoritas en bikini, botellas de vino de 3L.... Interesante

Ah y vi un partido de ice hockey...bueno un Tercio porque nos fuimos a bebél.


----------



## jayco (15 Dic 2014)

Algunos datillos de hoy. 







Atención al pinchazo de la burbu anglo. :: ::



> Prices in the UK have soared in the last year or so, with average values up 11 percent in 12 months. At the same time wages have barely risen. But the pace of growth is slowing - home prices were up just 0.1 percent in July, the weakest rise in over a year. From their frenzied peak at the start of 2014, mortgage approvals are down 15-20 percent.
> 
> John Hardy, Head of FX Strategy at Saxo, notes that expectations for an interest rate hike is cooling the market. “The situation could unwind violently,” he says. Rates are at a record low of 0.5 percent in the UK, but markets expect a hike in the coming months, which could hit homeowners. OECD figures reveal British homes are overvalued by 30 percent compared to rents and household income."



Y no son los únicos...

Five housing bubbles that could suddenly pop


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ah coño es cierto!
> 
> Pos que te voy a decir....Que me quise quedar a dormir en un barco en el Lake Geneva de la Tajá que llevaba :: En Aquel momento era la mejor idea que se me ocurrió.
> 
> ...



Don Simón familiar, gran caldo para una gaseosa revoltosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Don Simón familiar, gran caldo para una gaseosa revoltosa.









aunque este estaba más bueno







Sigues en nabo-parade country?


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

Por aquí en hispanistán, al menos hasta mediados de enero. Venir para una semana no tiene sentido.


----------



## elpatatero (15 Dic 2014)

Meto to lo gordo en amper con tres cullons iens


----------



## Skhu (15 Dic 2014)

Aunque a medio/largo plazo el escenario pinta bastante mal, creo que de aquí a final de año toca sesión de maquillaje a los indices...que los gestores de fondos de inversion y planes de pensiones tiene que lograr su bonus anual (para pagarse los vicios de la fiesta de fin de año

Otra cosa ya será lo que pase en Enero...


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Cada caso es particular, pero los factores que están haciendo, y van a hacer crecer la deuda por familia se pueden resumir en:
> 
> ..............................
> 
> ...



Enlazando lo de ayer... post de hoy. 

A empufarse que es gerundio, lo malo es que luego hay que pagar. ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dido-creditos-afrontar-compras-navidenas.html

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 12:34 ----------




Skhu dijo:


> Aunque a medio/largo plazo el escenario pinta bastante mal, creo que de aquí a final de año toca sesión de maquillaje a los indices...que los gestores de fondos de inversion y planes de pensiones tiene que lograr su bonus anual (para pagarse los vicios de la fiesta de fin de año
> 
> Otra cosa ya será lo que pase en Enero...



Loj ejperto consideran que Draghi va a empezar en el segundo trimestre con sus compras....que no va a tener más remedio que dejar de darle a la sin hueso y aflojar más guita.


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Diario de un borsista cortilargo y acohonao
> 
> Con ganas de entrar al mercado cual gacela pre-asada le preguntamos al oráculo que nos dice... no mires tus BBVA hasta los 7.20.
> 
> ...




Joputa el del parque :8:

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 16:33 ----------

IFC y MM10 a punto....un tirón más abajo.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 16:34 ----------

IF aún no. Intras locos y poco más.


----------



## Fatman (15 Dic 2014)

WUANOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Da gusto entar en el hilo, éste nuestro hilo, y verlo limpito y ordenado.:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Así es un placer participar, sin trolacos, tontosloscojones y fantasmones multinicks que no saben ya que tipo de vida inventarse...




FranR dijo:


> Diario de un borsista cortilargo y acohonao
> 
> Con ganas de entrar al mercado cual gacela pre-asada le preguntamos al oráculo que nos dice... no mires tus BBVA hasta los 7.20.
> 
> ...



Vives al límite. 

Qué estres, así todo el día escapando de pollas asesinas y señores ninfómanos que sólo quieren ponerte mirando a Cuenca.

Menos mal que te conocemos y sabemos que estás excento de trastornos obsesivos. :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

Ya llegó el tontoelgorro. Vete a tomar por culo al otro hilo

Sin acritud


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Dic 2014)

Bueno me la he jugado y he abierto largos en el Ibex en los 9993 puntos, parece que se están recuperando los 10.000, a ver si aguanta 

Stop loss: Punto de entrada 9993 :no:

Edito: Cierre de posición en zona de 0 perdida.


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Yo he hecho una entradita en matilde pa'l medio plazo ...a ver que tal se da... de moemnto pandoro está conmigo, pero bueno creo que jesucristo burbuja anda en arcelor asi que a ver si lo lleva un ratillo...


----------



## Fatman (15 Dic 2014)

ya le falta poco para ser una penny stock










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran, no me tires de la lengua, putilla reflotadora de hilos muertos




jajaja, que hijo puta más grande el piratón, cómo la clava por detrás. :XX::XX:

no llames putilla a FRan, en el fondo es un garrulo simplón adorable :X


----------



## Snowball (15 Dic 2014)

Ojito que volvemos a Octubre



> Mundo Hedge Fund
> 15/12/2014 - 16:47
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Namreir (15 Dic 2014)

Españoles, Neper ha muerto.


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojito que volvemos a Octubre



Si, esto esta pintando fatal, me he quitado las dos posis REEE con guando y certificación y tef con comisiones y un poco...

Al final Fomento como motor ibexiano, lo que hay que ver... ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Dic 2014)

Alucino con los indices...400 puntos del tiron sin un misero rebote para respirar un poquito.Definitivamente asi no se puede ::


----------



## John Nash (15 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Españoles, Neper ha muerto.



Eso solo lo decretaran los neperos que se han inventado una recuperación broteverdista donde solo había un desierto yermo.


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Alucino con los indices...400 puntos del tiron sin un misero rebote para respirar un poquito.Definitivamente asi no se puede ::



Claro que se puede... no me ve intentarlo soporte tras soporte... el tema es que el resultado es un poco :: :: ahora a ver si me quedo un tiempo quieto...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sancho Panza (15 Dic 2014)

Pues la bolsa de Grecia no ha sido,* ha subido 1,45%*:
ASE Quote - Athens Stock Exchange General Index - Bloomberg

La italiana sí que ha caído (a falta del cierre), *el 2,81%*:
Finanza-Quotazioni-Azioni-Etf-Obbligazioni-Fondi-Notizie - Borsa Italiana


Por mucho que tocaron los músicos... ya sabemos donde está el Titanic.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> ya le falta poco para ser una penny stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será gilipollas tontolgorro de los cojones este.










Flander es mu grande y si yo le llamo putilla, es porque tambien soy un grande de los grandes por derecho otomano, bulgaro y americano (de la si a ei, concretamente)


----------



## J-Z (15 Dic 2014)

Buena bajadita del churribex, se ha dejado un gap como el culo de fatman 1000 puntos arriba así que puede haber rally, al que acierte el punto de giro le doy un pin de lopera.


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Obviamente y siguiendo la tradición el punto de giro será hoy que es cuando he deshecho posiciones. ...

Hombre y lo de grecia pues un rebote sano deapues del 12 o 15 que se dejo el otro dia...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (15 Dic 2014)

veo rojooooooooo pasión en el ibex. a 9000 nos vemos.


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Ta nunca majo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (15 Dic 2014)

y el otroooo ... al ignore los/las 2


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Dic 2014)

Guano del bueno , 350 puntos en un día el futuro del Ibex.


----------



## Fatman (15 Dic 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Guano del bueno , 350 puntos en un día el futuro del Ibex.



pabernos matao :ouch:

no te preocupes, que aquí clavan las tendencias, los niveles y los puntos de giro:rolleye:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Será gilipollas tontolgorro de los cojones este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tenéis que ser CMs de al centimillo, en la realidad no puede existir gente tan rematadamente tonta :XX::XX:

el tontolgorro quién es? tu hermano gemelo multinick? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (15 Dic 2014)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (15 Dic 2014)

John Nash dijo:


> Eso solo lo decretaran los neperos que se han inventado una recuperación broteverdista donde solo había un desierto yermo.



Españoles, han abortado a Neper.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Meto to lo gordo en amper con tres cullons iens



puto especulador, burbumori de mierda ::::::


----------



## Fatman (15 Dic 2014)

¿Cómo lo veis? 
MTS, se podría intentar algo mañana, tal vez cortos. Siempre que rebote ahí, donde la figura justo parece ofrecer entrada, pero es dangerous, dangerous.








---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 20:54 ----------




bertok dijo:


> puto especulador, burbumori de mierda ::::::



no olvidemos ese Espíritu navideño :o
no manchemos el hilo con más insultos


----------



## tarrito (15 Dic 2014)

*Gracias! Moderador/es*

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 21:16 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/602745-fatman-recibe-baneo.html

Gracias por mantener limpio el hilo


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> *Gracias! Moderador/es*
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 21:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Primer gesto de la moderación para mantener lejos al chalado del gorro.
Bien hecho!!!


----------



## burbujeado (15 Dic 2014)

es que es hablar bocachoncho y sube el pan


----------



## paulistano (15 Dic 2014)

Recuerdo verano del 2012.....sacamos platita con sacyr estando a 2,xx con objetivo 4,xx segun analistos, los cuales hacian hincapie en que era bajistilla.

We'll see.


----------



## Dagace2012 (15 Dic 2014)

Mañana rebote del gato muerto. Podéis citar para futuro owned::


----------



## jayco (15 Dic 2014)

Mañana PMIs de Francia y Alemania, Indice ZEW y evolución del precio de la vivienda en UK. Día interesante para ver que hace el BOE con los tipos y más habiendo "stress":: test.


----------



## paulistano (15 Dic 2014)

Rusia sube los tipos al 17%.


----------



## Norske (15 Dic 2014)

SP500 bajando un 0,66% y VIX bajando también un 3%, interesante...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Dic 2014)

Norske dijo:


> SP500 bajando un 0,66% y VIX bajando también un 3%, interesante...



Interesante apunte sin duda.

Hoy ha continuado bajando el petróleo, ha salido dinero de la bolsa y también lo ha hecho de los bonos:
Treasuries Decline Before Fed Meets to Review Rate-Timing Stance -Bloomberg-

A destacar: 
El S&P no ha perdido el "soporte" de 1980, lo han parado justo en la línea.
Los metales han tenido la primera caída significativa en lo que va de mes.

Y en resumen: ¿Dónde está la pasta? 

El nivel del mar baja varios metros antes de que llegue el tsunami.

P.D.: Flan, posteo en esta mierda hilo porque lo has abierto tú. Respect! ::


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Interesante apunte sin duda.
> 
> Hoy ha continuado bajando el petróleo, ha salido dinero de la bolsa y también lo ha hecho de los bonos:
> Treasuries Decline Before Fed Meets to Review Rate-Timing Stance -Bloomberg-
> ...



La mierda hilo lo hace la gente, con que aparezcáis el 60% de los de siempre y soltemos nuestras chorradas junto con algún datillo de vez en cuando, esto empieza a merecer la pena.

Un saludo hamijo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> La mierda hilo lo hace la gente, con que aparezcáis el 60% de los de siempre y soltemos nuestras chorradas junto con algún datillo de vez en cuando, esto empieza a merecer la pena.
> 
> Un saludo hamijo.



Se echa en falta tu blog. 

En la vida hay que saber cuando rendirse y esta causa está perdida. Los jrandes hace ya muchas lunas que dejaron esta tierra yerma a Saurlopez y sus orcos y marcharon al oeste, allí te esperamos.


----------



## davinci (16 Dic 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En la vida hay que saber cuando rendirse y esta causa está perdida. Los jrandes hace ya muchas lunas que dejaron esta tierra yerma a Saurlopez y sus orcos y marcharon al oeste, allí te esperamos.



Todavía no entiendo esta actitud trágica. ¿Qué trabajo cuesta ignorar a los trolls y seguir con el hilo como siempre? Trolls son ruido ambiente. Si todos damos a ignorar, el ruido desaparece. ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Por qué denostar el hilo con sonido plañidero de violines, como si todos fuésemos víctimas de algo inevitable?

Mucha alegría y una pizca de estoicismo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Dic 2014)

El rally de navidad está mas acabado que el hilo de HVEI35. :´(


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2014)

al ignore!


----------



## Topongo (16 Dic 2014)

Bueno hoy he hecho una intentona suicida gamusina... sin seguir estrategia, vamos esta vez si sin demasiado sentido, el resultado me da que va a ser pandorada... kpero aunque sea por estadística algo me tiene que salir bien no? ::

depués de gamesa y pase lo que pase me voy a tomar un reposo, necesito redisciplinarme....

Saludos foristas... y como no... guanos dias...

Respecto a lo del hilo opino lo mismo que decía un forero por arriba no hay que denostarlo , puede haber mucha gente que quiera participar, gente que no haya estado nunca quién sabe lo que puede pasar, lo que está claro que ultimamente no invita a participar, supongo que si la moderación hace su trabajo es posible que rebrote... quién lo sabe...


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

:: el tontoelgorro otra vez. Está tronao, le aprieta la gomilla en las sienes.


----------



## Krim (16 Dic 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo esta actitud trágica. ¿Qué trabajo cuesta ignorar a los trolls y seguir con el hilo como siempre? Trolls son ruido ambiente. Si todos damos a ignorar, el ruido desaparece. ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Por qué denostar el hilo con sonido plañidero de violines, como si todos fuésemos víctimas de algo inevitable?
> 
> Mucha alegría y una pizca de estoicismo



Conveniencia, amigo. Los trolls son una herramienta extremadamente útil para los "notrolls".


----------



## El_Presi (16 Dic 2014)

cuando se haga otro multi el troll, no le hagáis quote, solo reportad. Borraré todos sus mensajes con un click.


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Diario de un borsista cortilargo y acohonao
> 
> Con ganas de entrar al mercado cual gacela pre-asada le preguntamos al oráculo que nos dice... no mires tus BBVA hasta los 7.20.
> 
> ...



Tenía razón el tío del parque, que joputa.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Dic 2014)

Está el foro de nuevo para entrar o no??
Por si acaso yo hoy he comprado a laaaargo santanderes y repsoles....pa larrrgooo.
dividendos al poder..jejeej
total .. yo siempre echo 20e. de gasolina


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

Está medio muerto. Al menos ahora hacen caso a los reportes y banean rápido al tonotontolgorro. Aportaremos mientras el aire no sea tan irrespirable.


----------



## Topongo (16 Dic 2014)

Y ya por preguntar una vez que el señor del parque ha acertado van a venir los colegas del maromo ese o ... 

Es por las gamusinas y eso...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

El popular se ve baratito a 3, hágase bankiero populero ::

A ver si me encuentro al comercial que me miró con desprecio, al decirle en 5 que estaba muy caro, si la podía comprar unos euros más barata.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 14:13 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Y ya por preguntar una vez que el señor del parque ha acertado van a venir los colegas del maromo ese o ...
> 
> Es por las gamusinas y eso...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Le contesto diciendo en zona 9660 he metido intra salvaje, pero la idea es no quedarse mucho tiempo. Tiene mala pinta la cosa. 10120 es un tope a medio y los objetivos pasan por lo 8 miles, excepto que otro BC haga movimiento sorpresa, Japón Style. Recuerda que salvó los muebles en la última caída con una acción que distorsiono el mercado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (16 Dic 2014)

Como decían en la película "Casa Blanca", siempre nos quedará París. En este caso de turbulencias raras, ver Le Monde y como dice el diario que debe verse el día de hoy....
Les raisons de la dégringolade des Bourses mondiales
...
Por cierto los franceses siguen con su Google News.
ienso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Está medio muerto. Al menos ahora hacen caso a los reportes y banean rápido al tonotontolgorro. Aportaremos mientras el aire no sea tan irrespirable.



A ver...menos hablar y rapidito esos niveles ::


----------



## Snowball (16 Dic 2014)

Se relaja la cosa en el IBEX, desde un -2 % un -0.66%

¿Excusa?



> Ventas semanales de cadenas comerciales creadas por el ICSC-GS suben +3% recuperando el -1,5% anterior. En la interanual +1,1% desde el +2,9% anterior.
> 
> Leer más: Crpatos: Jos Luis Crpatos


----------



## pirivi-parava (16 Dic 2014)

Sr FranR, como continúe con esa pertinaz actitud de chivarle los valores de giro al cuidador del Ibex, me veré en la penosa obligación de reconvenirles a ambos. Es mejor que estudie él mismo para calculárselos, que no va a estar usted siempre apuntándole, leñe.

Por cierto, millones de aplausos Franr.


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

Me falta alguien, al final de sesión lo mismo aparece. Esto está para profesionales, que viajes le meten


----------



## Topongo (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me falta alguien, al final de sesión lo mismo aparece. Esto está para profesionales, que viajes le meten



Espermos que sea este ::







aunque igual estaba pensando en algo más asi...


----------



## JimTonic (16 Dic 2014)

estoy mirando con ojos cada vez mas apetitosos a repsol, como lo veis


mi objetivo es si bajaa 13 meterle 20.000 y dejarlas alli un tiempo


----------



## erpako (16 Dic 2014)

JimTonic dijo:


> estoy mirando con ojos cada vez mas apetitosos a repsol, como lo veis
> 
> 
> mi objetivo es si bajaa 13 meterle 20.000 y dejarlas alli un tiempo



Mis ojos apetitosos se han convertido en lágrimas desde que ha bajado de 16.50

A 13-14€ es precio de derribo donde hay mucha gente esperando...


----------



## Roninn (16 Dic 2014)

Abro largo a TEF en 11,7 para la cartera aburrida.


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Diario de un borsista cortilargo y acohonao
> 
> Con ganas de entrar al mercado cual gacela pre-asada le preguntamos al oráculo que nos dice... no mires tus BBVA hasta los 7.20.
> 
> ...



Como sois, esperando el guano para asomar la patita, voy a ver si lleno el depósito del buga, ahora que está barato.
Me alegro


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Como sois, esperando el guano para asomar la patita, voy a ver si lleno el depósito del buga, ahora que está barato.
> Me alegro



No hombre, después del mes de retiro aparecí el 9 de diciembre, en aquellos lejanos 10.7xx



Un Saludo.


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Dic 2014)

JimTonic dijo:


> estoy mirando con ojos cada vez mas apetitosos a repsol, como lo veis
> 
> 
> mi objetivo es si bajaa 13 meterle 20.000 y dejarlas alli un tiempo



Esta muy interesante pero de acuerdo a los indicadores que utilizo no me da la entrada todavía, pero vamos que una entrada en este punto pudiendo aguantar un stop loss en los 14,75-14,80 no me parecería para nada una mala entrada, de todas formas yo me esperaría a que se acercara al suelo de 14,90 para entrar de manera más holgada.

En fin mi opinión vale una mierda porque no estoy forrado ni viviendo de esto , así que apáñatelas :XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Dic 2014)

No hay palabras para describir el cachondeo que es lo de los indices...


----------



## Rcn7 (16 Dic 2014)

venga que cerramos en verde y todo!! jaja


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Dic 2014)

¿ 9.660? ¿ NUEVE MIL SEISCIENTOS SESENTA ? ¡La madre que parió al tío del parque! Por uno. ¿Y ahora qué, empieza el rallyyiiiiiiiiii ?
Como está la cosa, la guerra de divisas está haciendo muchas víctimas colaterales.









IBEX 35 (^IBEX)
-MCE 

9.857,60 46,30(0.47%) 16:51


Añadir a Cartera.






Cierre anterior:

9.903,90



Apertura:

10.149,60




Rango diario:

*9.661,00 *- 10.268,20



Rango a 52sem:

9.343,40 - 11.249,


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

Vendidas.... un 4.2% en unas horas....

Luego subo captura. A celebrarlo.


----------



## Misterio (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Vendidas.... un 4.2% en unas horas....
> 
> Luego subo captura. A celebrarlo.



Su comentario de los 96xx de los más acertados que he visto por estos lares, enhorabuena.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (16 Dic 2014)

Ya sube, ya sube...verde...
Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores - Bolsamania.com
...
Los tiburones se han puesto las botas.
ienso:
Por ejemplo comprar iberdrolitas a las 13:30 y venderlas a las 17:30. Con 100000 acciones ya da para la nochevieja.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Dic 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El nivel del mar baja varios metros antes de que llegue el tsunami.



Ahí tienen su tsunami verde ::


Me autocito cual jato jalapeño ::


----------



## Topongo (16 Dic 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Su comentario de los 96xx de los más acertados que he visto por estos lares, enhorabuena.



Nada nuevo bajo el sol....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (16 Dic 2014)

Rebote del 1,8 (TVE).
Que movida.
o
Los cortos se han forrado.


----------



## Topongo (16 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno hoy he hecho una intentona suicida gamusina... sin seguir estrategia, vamos esta vez si sin demasiado sentido, el resultado me da que va a ser pandorada... kpero aunque sea por estadística algo me tiene que salir bien no? ::



Siyalodeciayoismo... esta vez ha salido bien... 

Bueno ya hemos medio arreglado un par de cagadas, a ver si ahora se porta y arreglamos las otras 3 o cuatro ::


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Dic 2014)

Yo tengo cortos en el dow jones a 17414, entrada perfect, he recogido la mitad de la posición (30 puntos) con beneficio y la otra mitad la dejo corriendo a ver si hay suerte


----------



## mpbk (16 Dic 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Abro largo a TEF en 11,7 para la cartera aburrida.



ohl está en soporte de lp.....


----------



## jaialro (16 Dic 2014)

Empieo a pensar que viene un mercado bajista al estilo 2008.Están empezando a salir puntas de volatilidad al igual que en el pasado. Espadas en alto.Mucho cuidado a partir e ahora.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

jaialro dijo:


> Empieo a pensar que viene un mercado bajista al estilo 2008.Están empezando a salir puntas de volatilidad al igual que en el pasado. Espadas en alto.Mucho cuidado a partir e ahora.



El primario bajista en USA sólo es compatible con un aumento de los tipos de interés.

De momento, en USA estamos viendo escarceos de intercambios de carteras.

Del putibex, decir que es una mierda pinchada en un palo soportada por la especulación de las compras soberanas del BCE.

Sin eso, es el índice de un país en quiebra económica.


----------



## Manu_alcala (16 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El primario bajista en USA sólo es compatible con un aumento de los tipos de interés.
> 
> De momento, en USA estamos viendo escarceos de intercambios de carteras.
> 
> ...



Amen hermano.

Y un saludo a todos los viejos rockeros que se han juntado en este hilo de nuevo.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Amen hermano.
> 
> Y un saludo a todos los viejos rockeros que se han juntado en este hilo de nuevo.



Estamos en guerra, bro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:.

Ya verás en cuanto comiencen a volar los misiles 8:8:8:


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

Sigue el cachondeo en USA, solo falta que cierre en mínimos y jugada maestra.

Como deciamos hace días, y dicen ahí arriba esta volatilidad no trae nada bueno.

Wellcome to the HELL


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Sigue el cachondeo en USA, solo falta que cierre en mínimos y jugada maestra.
> 
> Como deciamos hace días, dicen ahí arriba esta volatilidad no trae nada bueno.
> 
> Wellcome to the HELL



Yo veo que puede pasar una gran desgracia.

Lo de la bolsa tan sólo es dinero


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Yo veo que puede pasar una gran desgracia.
> 
> Lo de la bolsa tan sólo es dinero



¿se refiere a esto? ienso:

Estados Unidos refuerza las sanciones contra Rusia y anuncia que entregar armas a Ucrania | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿se refiere a esto? ienso:
> 
> Estados Unidos refuerza las sanciones contra Rusia y anuncia que entregar armas a Ucrania | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO



Me refiero a que Putin va a dejar blanco al negro del susto.


----------



## FranR (16 Dic 2014)

Buafff minimos al cierre y yo en liquidez....

Esto no lo arregla ni Inversobres.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Buafff minimos al cierre y yo en liquidez....
> 
> Esto no lo arregla ni Inversobres.



Inversobres era un buen tipo.

Time to die, bro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2014)

Inversobres es RafaXL y lo sabes!


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

por eso, mejor tipo


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Dic 2014)

2008-2004(f) DIC
1998.75-1994(f) DIC
1989-1980(f) DIC

Me pone cachondo ganar pasta, me pone muy cachondo ganar tanta pasta, y ganar tanta pasta corto me pone..... ufffff ahora vuelvo! ::

---------- Post added 16-dic-2014 at 22:45 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> ¿se refiere a esto? ienso:
> 
> Estados Unidos refuerza las sanciones contra Rusia y anuncia que entregar armas a Ucrania | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO



Bufffff, al final tocará vender Gazprom.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

Ya están en el hilo todas las putas que andaban escondidas en la cueva ::::::

Os ponen un trozo de carne y saltáis como putos depredadores que sois )))

El SP parece un salto por el alcantilado peor toda´via están a tiempo de pararlo 8:8:8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Dic 2014)

Sargento, actualice el hilo del carbón en la cueva.

ANR la tienen clavada, parece que el cuidador no puede bajarla más.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sargento, actualice el hilo del carbón en la cueva.
> 
> ANR la tienen clavada, parece que el cuidador no puede bajarla más.



Voy, ya te anticipo que el MACD dice que Nein )))


----------



## Krim (16 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Buafff minimos al cierre y yo en liquidez....
> 
> Esto no lo arregla ni Inversobres.



Obviamente, el experto eres tú y no yo, pero para mi que en liquidez estás bien. Huele a buen punto de entrada, han movido una burrada de dinero en el DAX y en el IBEX, y no para bajarlo precisamente. Sinceramente, para entrar corto no veo peor momento.


----------



## Dagace2012 (16 Dic 2014)

Exacto, mañana continúa la fiesta a la que se unirá wallstreet por la tarde. El jueves lo tumbaran por la tarde para pasar al viernes negro. 
Ahí dejo mi pronostico.


----------



## jayco (16 Dic 2014)

Y mañana habla la Yellen. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2014)

El_Presi dijo:


> cuando se haga otro multi el troll, no le hagáis quote, solo reportad. Borraré todos sus mensajes con un click.









No me lo puedo de creer

Hay vida inteligente


----------



## burbujito1982 (17 Dic 2014)

Una pregunta:

¿cómo queda la "apuesta" por las carboneras en este "nuevo" escenario?

Petróleo a la baja, fracking en entredicho, futuro renovable (?) y supuesta revalorización del dólar.

Lo digo porque parece que nuestras "queridas" anarrosas tienen un soporte en 1,5$. 

Aunque ya sabemos que los soportes están para romperlos.


----------



## darwinn (17 Dic 2014)

madre mía, llevaba mucho sin entrar y veo que está en la página 2. ¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2014)

Venga que nos van a hacer una americanada!!!

---------- Post added 17-dic-2014 at 15:29 ----------

La NEP, que llega por ahí.


----------



## Namreir (17 Dic 2014)

La que esta liando patxilopez en vascongadas, -4,9% de salario por hora efectiva trabajada.

NEPeperianos, a ver si me podeis ver al mano!!!


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2014)

Atento a la trampa


----------



## Ghost hunter (17 Dic 2014)

Parece que los Americanos comienzan a mover el pastel. Atentos y preparen la pólvora 

A las 20:00 horas de hoy habrá buenos volúmenes lastima que no podré estar delante del computer.


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Atento a la trampa



Sacamos al pato?
Yo hoy me he quitado de las gamusinas de ayer por si acaso...


----------



## Snowball (17 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Atento a la trampa



Peponazo.

Aunque Goldmann y JP Morgan no se muestran muy optimistas ante lo que diga esta tarde la FED...


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2014)

Queda un nivel ahí arriba


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

Pues Ralp anda comatoso... vamos ni con el SP florenciendo reacciona, el dia que corrija en serio.


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2014)

Ahi vamos, máximos


----------



## Misterio (17 Dic 2014)

> 14:28 horas. La votación en el Parlamento griego está prevista para las siete de la tarde en Atenas, seis de la tarde en España.
> 
> Leer más: En directo | Votación en Grecia clave para Syriza - Bolsamania.com En directo | Votación en Grecia clave para Syriza - Bolsamania.com



Bueno es la primera de 3 pero será divertido ver lo que pasa.


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

Yo pregunto...
Esto son los máximos segun su criterio o ... que vamos a máximos...

Lastima de gamusinas abandonadas....


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2014)

El tope que dije ayer. Máximos Intradía.....luego zasca (EMHO)


----------



## Ghost hunter (17 Dic 2014)

Mucho movimiento en el petróleo en estos momentos.


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

A ver que pasa, que entre la fed , grecia y varios esto puede ser divertido....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Dic 2014)

hola k aze gacelillas 

pole en hilo mitico que anda por la pagina 3 , ya veo que el hilo vuelve a recobrar vidilla , mejor para el personal o no , cualquiera sabe :rolleye:

bueno chavales espero que muráis poco cuando caigan los topoles y ponganse cremita pa absorber solo radiacion sana :cook:


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

Jato como va?
Largo, corto? 
Cortilargo? ::

---------- Post added 17-dic-2014 at 18:03 ----------

Penudo peponian sp habra que pillar palomitas para posible reversa épico ...
Y a ver grecia en un par de horas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Garrafón (17 Dic 2014)

Los de la FED no empiezan a hablar hasta las 8 y Yellen a las 8 :30, ¿vais a estar ahí toda la tarde? .
Con que la revisión del PIB suba ya será suficiente catalizador, como lo fue en el anterior susto o muerte el dato del paro.
Toca subir, que los bajistas ya se han pegado un buen atracón.


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Los de la FED no empiezan a hablar hasta las 8 y Yellen a las 8 :30, ¿vais a estar ahí toda la tarde? .
> Con que la revisión del PIB suba ya será suficiente catalizador, como lo fue en el anterior susto o muerte el dato del paro.
> Toca subir, que los bajistas ya se han pegado un buen atracón.



Te refieres a usa pero esto a nuestro ibex como le va a ir?
Si como comentabamos habrá vuelta de divisas para usa.
y lo de Grecia? 

Y sobre todo me mosquea que nada suele ser como parece y eatos subidones pre algo suelen acabar mas veces en guano que bien... yo soy ya un paranoico

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Garrafón (17 Dic 2014)

Yo es que no sé como seguís metiendo toda la pasta en el IBEX, la sangría la tenéis ahí.
Una buena subida en USA arrastra a todos los índices, pero para que sea buena tiene que ser superior al 1,5%.
A las 8 nos espera una volatilidad importante, pero una revisión al alza de los datos del PIB usano es positivo sí o sí y de producirse se reflejará en los índices.


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2014)

cuánto tiempo Jatooo!! :X :X


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

Si pero mrjora de pib y retirada de estímulo si se hace. ... no se cono sentará ya sabemos que en ocasiones anteriores la mera duda de retirada o mejora de datos tenia un efecto guanistico importante. ..
Pero bueno iremos viendo a las 8... yo me voy a tomar unas cañas...

Veo que en el ibex lo que ha entrado a última hora parece ser gacelada en su mayoría ::
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2014)

Jato , aberronchado contra el rocaje agreste

Es la señal...

Cuidado , con la Popeya, no es todo tan verde flor...aun no


----------



## Se vende (17 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si pero mrjora de pib y retirada de estímulo si se hace. ... no se cono sentará ya sabemos que en ocasiones anteriores la mera duda de retirada o mejora de datos tenia un efecto guanistico importante. ..
> Pero bueno iremos viendo a las 8... yo me voy a tomar unas cañas...
> 
> Veo que en el ibex lo que ha entrado a última hora parece ser gacelada en su mayoría ::
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



No olvides que tenemos vencimiento, y de los importantes, este viernes y no tengas dudas de que se han pasado de frenada. El viernes nos esperan los 10500-10600 Ibex


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> No olvides que tenemos vencimiento, y de los importantes, este viernes y no tengas dudas de que se han pasado de frenada. El viernes nos esperan los 10500-10600 Ibex



A mi cuando todo parece tan claro...


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (17 Dic 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> No olvides que tenemos vencimiento, y de los importantes, este viernes y no tengas dudas de que se han pasado de frenada. El viernes nos esperan los 10500-10600 Ibex



¿Pasado de frenada? Yo diría que han tomado la curva haciendo que Fernando Alonso parezca un epiléptico borracho al volante. Follada perfecta de todo gacela viviente y muertoviviente, troleadas a tutiplen y ahora, al menos previsiblemente, vuelta arriba. Veo los 10.500 y o diría que más, pero bueno, partido a partido.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2014)

El SP verde, el hilo sin trolls... ¡Feliz Navidad!

Jato, me alegro de leerte, cuanto tiempo sin saber de ti (al menos con este nick... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu


----------



## inversobres (17 Dic 2014)

Mañana a volar. Vaya cierre usano y la fed de mutis.

Podemos estar a las puertas del rally posiblemente.


----------



## Roninn (17 Dic 2014)

Oigan, diganme loco ( Loco!) pero como veis el rublo/dollar, la sangria durara mucho mas? 

Una cuenta en rublos al 10% tae en el punto de giro seria un enorme LOL. Eh un poner


----------



## Plimo del jato (17 Dic 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola k aze gacelillas
> 
> pole en hilo mitico que anda por la pagina 3 , ya veo que el hilo vuelve a recobrar vidilla , mejor para el personal o no , cualquiera sabe :rolleye:
> 
> bueno chavales espero que muráis poco cuando caigan los topoles y ponganse cremita pa absorber solo radiacion sana :cook:



Plimitlol )))

ya no casa ratones :cook:


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mañana a volar. Vaya cierre usano y la fed de mutis.
> 
> Podemos estar a las puertas del rally posiblemente.



Hey man, ponte corto ::


----------



## Krim (17 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mañana a volar. Vaya cierre usano y la fed de mutis.
> 
> Podemos estar a las puertas del rally posiblemente.



Totalmente. Eso si, a los usamos tranquilamente les puede quedar una troleada al 2.000 y al trolibex Dios sabe hasta donde en este "nuevo paradigma" de velas de 300 puntos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (18 Dic 2014)

Esta cosa no baja ni a hostias, joder que aguante.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Dic 2014)

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/nikkei-sube-2-32-ciento-cierre-17-210-064125935--business.html

Los japos también han tocado un suelo y rebote

¿Dead cat bounce, o the show must go on?


----------



## Topongo (18 Dic 2014)

Por cómo me ha variado un etf inverso que tengo de protección auguro un gap de 2,5%... lo quer pase luego ya es otra cosa ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2014)

Pepinazo gordo parece. Aunque con estos nunca se sabe.

Buenos dias.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pepinazo gordo parece. Aunque con estos nunca se sabe.
> 
> Buenos dias.



A mi también me lo parece pero yo creo que le pueden arrear 250 puntos abajo y quedarse mas a gusto que en brazos. Así ni el Jato hoyga .

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (18 Dic 2014)

Lo tienen ahí ahí...
Personalmente las salidas de dinero del otro dia y el que ayer no entrase pasta a manos llenas me hace sospechar y bastante, no se, todos los gacelotes estamos esperando el ansiado rally ergo....


----------



## tesorero (18 Dic 2014)

Yo también pienso que puede ser una trampa. Los americanos ayer con todo el subidón cerraron en el techo de los tres últimos días. Hasta que no supere eso pienso que no hay que tirar cohetes. Y si los americanos caen, nosotros no te digo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2014)

No hay nada que un velote de 400 puntos no apañe, para un lado o para otro. Es lo que parace que se lleva en estas fechas tan entrañables.


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2014)

Vosotros dejadle hacer a los americanos, que le meten 100 pipos al SP en dos dias y no ha pasado nada.

La sesion de ayer fue bestial, pensaba que los 2000 SP podian ser duros para pasarlos de nuevo y zas.

Europa esta comenzando a meter el turbo, hoy cerramos con alzas del 2% o alrededores. Solo hay que ver que el euro esta guaneando que da gusto, pastuqui de fondo y arriba.


PD: no os hagais pajas mentales e ilusiones, seremos los ultimos en ganar un centimo y eso si nos enteramos.:XX:

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 10:12 ----------

Huele a intervencion bancaria que tira para atras.

Es medianamente normal que tengamos un rebote fuertecillo, veremos si solo queda en eso.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 10:32 ----------




Carapetas dijo:


> Bancos España, morosidad
> 
> La morosidad bancaria en España, según el banco de España, en octubre baja al 12,92% desde el 13,02% anterior. Lleva más de nueve meses bajando.



La nep picando rueda.

Los indices volando, +2% cumplido.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No hay nada que un velote de 400 puntos no apañe, para un lado o para otro. Es lo que parace que se lleva en estas fechas tan entrañables.



Sigo esperando la troleada para entrar aunque a este ritmo me voy a quedar viendo subir el cohete. Ahora mismo yo diría que un velón de 400 puntos lo único que "arregla" son los culos del que se suba ahora ::


----------



## javiorz (18 Dic 2014)

Me vuelvo a pasar por aquí, gracias a Topongo por el aviso.

Hilo limpio de trols? Lo nunca visto. Que dure !!


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Sigo esperando la troleada para entrar aunque a este ritmo me voy a quedar viendo subir el cohete. Ahora mismo yo diría que un velón de 400 puntos lo único que "arregla" son los culos del que se suba ahora ::



El dow lleva 490 puntos de subida entre ayer y hoy. Si eso no es una trolleada que baje dios y lo vea.

Al SP lo llevan a maximos en una o dos sesiones como mucho si quieren.

Bonito pull, que jodidos hdlgp.

Adios.


----------



## Topongo (18 Dic 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Me vuelvo a pasar por aquí, gracias a Topongo por el aviso.
> 
> Hilo limpio de trols? Lo nunca visto. Que dure !!



Para eso tamos los forococheros 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost hunter (18 Dic 2014)

Yo de momento corto en los barriles de petrolium en los 58,65$

Los USA de momento laterales, y nosotros más o menos igual, a ver si se anima esto y se puede hacer algo de intradia en los índices.

Edito: Cierre en los 58,10$ 55 ticks céntimos de dólar limpios :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (18 Dic 2014)

Pues vuelta a la normalidad despues del susto, y el IBEX a seguir chicharreando.


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues vuelta a la normalidad despues del susto, y el IBEX a seguir chicharreando.



Tan facil no lo deberian poner. Veremos si no la preparan aun.


----------



## Topongo (18 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Tan facil no lo deberian poner. Veremos si no la preparan aun.



Hombre si al final esto tira facil no lo han puesto. .. a las gacelas nos han achicharrado

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hombre si al final esto tira facil no lo han puesto. .. a las gacelas nos han achicharrado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Al final depende de como lo mires, también se juega mucho con la psicología inversa. Uno piensa que "no va a ser tan fácil como _toparribayaloloco_", y se queda esperando. Mientras, hacen justo eso, lo "demasiado fácil", y te has quedado fuera.

P.D: Pero que nadie se desespere, que aquí no se ha dicho nada, y si los jefes abren con un 1,2% de gap, es liada segura.


----------



## Ghost hunter (18 Dic 2014)

Los americanos van a seguir subiendo hoy, o en su defecto pronostico una sesión plana en su comienzo. No veo caídas importantes de primeras, pero ver veremos.

Esos velazos verdes con buen cuerpo en diario son jodidos de que se los carguen de un arreon así de primeras, pero oye cualquier noticia o justificación vale para ello ::,


----------



## Namreir (18 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Tan facil no lo deberian poner. Veremos si no la preparan aun.



Que va, todo el pescado vendido, esto es lo menos parecido a un mercado libre.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 12:34 ----------

Y no es descartable que cerremos la semana por encima de los 10.500. Hay que maquillar balances de aqui al 31 de diciembre.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Tan facil no lo deberian poner. *Veremos si no la preparan aun*.



¿Asomando la patita?



> *Grecia, más ventas*
> 18/12/2014 - 12:13
> 
> La bolsa cae -2% tras esa encuesta que pone más votos a los radicales.
> ...


----------



## Namreir (18 Dic 2014)

Y no es por tocar las pelotas, pero la demanda electrica en españa sigue bajando, sera que estamos aumentando la eficiencia energetica

Estadística diaria del sistema eléctrico español peninsular


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y no es por tocar las pelotas, pero la demanda electrica en españa sigue bajando, sera que estamos aumentando la eficiencia energetica
> 
> Estadística diaria del sistema eléctrico español peninsular



Hombre, lo estamos, eso no está abierto a discusión.

BTW, incoming fire.


----------



## Topongo (18 Dic 2014)

Si esto sigue para arriba a la tarde tef debería pillar el relevo...

Yo eso si me quedo fuera de momento.


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2014)

Vaya pepino de tarde. Disfrutadlo, quedan 15 dias asi.


----------



## jayco (18 Dic 2014)

Futuros SP +1% 
Futuros SP VIX -4,55%

Y peticiones por desempleo. 







Hora (GMT)-------------------------------------------------Previsto-Anterior


----------



## Adicto (18 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y no es por tocar las pelotas, pero la demanda electrica en españa sigue bajando, sera que estamos aumentando la eficiencia energetica
> 
> Estadística diaria del sistema eléctrico español peninsular



Eso tiene fácil explicación, el año pasado por estas fecha estabamos en otoño y en vistas de comenzar invierno, este año el frío todavía no está ni se le espera.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Para eso tamos los forococheros
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



El exilio no ha estado mal. Ahora hay que duplicar ventanitas.

¿Y qué nos vamos a las estrellas navideñas o es un simple rebote para la resaca mazapanera? Qué dificil es esto de tratar de ganar dinero, o al menos no perderlo.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 14:04 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Y no es por tocar las pelotas, pero la demanda electrica en españa sigue bajando, sera que estamos aumentando la eficiencia energetica
> 
> Estadística diaria del sistema eléctrico español peninsular



Yo sigo con el horario de verano ¡Que se jodan!


----------



## jayco (18 Dic 2014)

Mejores peticiones de desempleo de lo previsto, cae Yen,Euro y suben los futures del SP.

edit: November global oil supply +4.3% y/y November global oil demand +0.3% y/y


----------



## Ghost hunter (18 Dic 2014)

Aperturas al alza del 1,25% en USA DOW30, tal y como esperábamos por aquí.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (18 Dic 2014)

Rumores fusión Alcatel-Nokia (en realidad, actualización rumores de octubre)

Nokia Networks und Alcatel prüfen Fusion - manager magazin

Alcatel +8%


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (18 Dic 2014)

A estas horas todo muy verde....(3,09%)
Bolsa de Madrid - Precios de la sesión
o


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2014)

Vaya tela. Pueden tirar el IBEX 200 puntos y sigue siendo alcista. Ver para creer, porque lo que es operar...


----------



## Adicto (18 Dic 2014)

Que más puedo decir. :Baile:


----------



## bizc8 borracho (18 Dic 2014)

Esto vuelve a su lugar de origen.... pierde fuelle.


Qué os apostáis que cierra en negativo.


----------



## Se vende (18 Dic 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Esto vuelve a su lugar de origen.... pierde fuelle.
> 
> 
> Qué os apostáis que cierra en negativo.



Mañana hay vencimientos disfruta de las subidas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (18 Dic 2014)

Cerramos al 3,4%, según TVE 24 horas. (3,32% es lo que tengo yo en mi ipad)
o


----------



## J-Z (18 Dic 2014)

Mis ENCE up 13% not bad.


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2014)

Os lo dije, hoy pepino.

Y lo que queda. El dow ha recuperado 590 puntos en dos dias. Trolleo del bueno.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Os lo dije, hoy pepino.
> 
> Y lo que queda. El dow ha recuperado 590 puntos en dos dias. Trolleo del bueno.



Se quiera o no, hay que pensar en nuevos máximos histéricos. No creo que del tirón, (y aunque así sea, es demasiado riesgo), pero ahora mismo es lo que hay.


----------



## J-Z (18 Dic 2014)

Psss se han dejado un GAP abajo, hay otro arriba, si más claro no puede estar...


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Se quiera o no, hay que pensar en nuevos máximos histéricos. No creo que del tirón, (y aunque así sea, es demasiado riesgo), pero ahora mismo es lo que hay.



El sp cerrara el año en 2100 o muy cerca al menos. No lo dejaran caer pase lo que pase. Lo que ha ocurrido estas dos semanas esta claro que ha sido una maniobra totalmente milimetrada de los bancos centrales y los jequepetroleros.

Un boooh y nada mas, terapia de miedo y de mira lo que pasa si... Solo hay un problema, seguimos entrando al trapo como hace 7 años.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Solo hay un problema, seguimos entrando al trapo como hace 7 años.



BINGO.

Ahora explicaselo a toda la caterva de notroles nocms ultrabajistas q tenemos por ahí. Si es que les pillas entre mamada y mamada a Jim Rogers claro.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (18 Dic 2014)




----------



## Topongo (19 Dic 2014)

Vamos a retomar la lencería de los viernes por la mañana....
Hoy supongo que peponazo








Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (19 Dic 2014)

parece que trolleada de las buenas


----------



## Krim (19 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vamos a retomar la lencería de los viernes por la mañana....
> Hoy supongo que peponazo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Así da gusto empezar el día. Hubiera querido colaborar pero el patatalk peta cuando le pongo foto. Y ponerla desde el ordena del curro me parece un poco improcedente.

Por cierto, no tiene por que. Piensa que hemos subido con una directri z hiperacelerada, que no puede (ni debe) mantenerse mucho. Realmente no tengo NPI de cuanto margen hay por arriba, pero por abajo hay mucho, mucho.


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2014)

Krim dijo:


> BINGO.
> 
> Ahora explicaselo a toda la caterva de notroles nocms ultrabajistas q tenemos por ahí. Si es que les pillas entre mamada y mamada a Jim Rogers claro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Yo soy ultrabajista acerrimo. Pero no niego la evidencia.

800 pipos de subida desde el martes lleva el dow. Hoy mismo puede ponerse en maximos historicos si quieren. 

Como digo, alguien esta inyectando pasta a raudales y sin control y ya sabemos todos quien es. El año que viene nos van a poner finos a impuestitos.


----------



## Krim (19 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Yo soy ultrabajista acerrimo. Pero no niego la evidencia.
> 
> 800 pipos de subida desde el martes lleva el dow. Hoy mismo puede ponerse en maximos historicos si quieren.
> 
> Como digo, alguien esta inyectando pasta a raudales y sin control y ya sabemos todos quien es. El año que viene nos van a poner finos a impuestitos.



Estás hablando en otros términos. "Bajista" no quiere decir, al menos según entiendo, que "quieras" que aquello baje, sino que "crees" que aquello va a bajar. Si nos ponemos en ese plan, en el IBEX yo también soy bajista, no te digo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Dic 2014)

Alegría. Se está yendo todo lo de ayer a tomar por culo.


----------



## Krim (19 Dic 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Alegría. Se está yendo todo lo de ayer a tomar por culo.



Para nada. Te pueden las ganas de sangre y ves sólo lo que te apetece. Algunos ya advertimos de todo esto, de hecho, pero hey, somos la ETA/el PPSOE/la casta/Los CMs/Los trols.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Dic 2014)

Joder, es que el putibex ya lleva un rango hoy de 320 puntos. No hay por donde pillarlo.


----------



## Ghost hunter (19 Dic 2014)

Donde esta el rally ???? jajajaja


----------



## Namreir (19 Dic 2014)

Que bueno, la venganza del chicharro!!!


----------



## Krim (19 Dic 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joder, es que el putibex ya lleva un rango hoy de 320 puntos. No hay por donde pillarlo.



No, si lo de que no hay por donde pillarlo estoy de acuerdo. Pero es que no es de hoy, es de dos semanas que llueven ostias a izquierda y derecha. Seguro que algún no-CM nuncafallista ha hecho todas las operaciones buenas y se ha forrado, pero yo como mortal solo he podido quedarme mirando y fliparlo.


----------



## Topongo (19 Dic 2014)

Yo he comprado unas rep para el lp

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Dic 2014)

Felices viernes. Vaya meneos que pega el churribex. ¿Hoy hay vencimientos, no? Pues la tarde puede ser de infarto.
Lo que la semana pasada era el acabose, luego ha sido el rebotón, y ahora ¿qué, parriba o pabajo? Está la cosa muy complicada, aunque a largo plazo creo que cada caida es momento de ir pillando posiciones para la subida, puede haber de todo.

El que suscribe creo que se va a hibernar esperando que haga frío de una puta vez, porque vaya invierno de mierda. Ahora que está barato el pretoleo y podemos poner las calderas a topa echando humos, estamos tan agustito al solecito.


----------



## Krim (19 Dic 2014)

Que muerto esta el hilo. 

Serán los trols? 
Serán los CMs?
Será ****** online?
Sera el ambiente irrespirable?
O sera el verde de los índices?
Take heart, ultrabajistas patológicos, que con el vencimiento hay esperanzas...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (22 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ0xfIPAY0I

:Baile:


----------



## C.BALE (22 Dic 2014)

hacia mucho que no veia el hilo , los han movido todos a la sección de Bolsa e Inversiones no?


----------



## J-Z (22 Dic 2014)

Son troles sanos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Dic 2014)

El IBEX muy bien ¿eh? No quieren ni maquillarlo para final de año, los hijo de putas. Estaría bueno que en el año de la NEP acabásemos en negativo o planos, planos.


----------



## Topongo (22 Dic 2014)

Compren algunas repsoles por amor de dios...


----------



## inversobres (22 Dic 2014)

Ya se empiezan a leer mensajes plantilla criticando al ultrabajismo?

Joder que conocido es esto, y la historia se repite again. No aprendemos, este hilo es un puto carnaval (chicote style).


----------



## inversobres (22 Dic 2014)

Dow en maximos histericos, SP idem. 18.000 clavados en visperas de nochebuena. 

Y nos ibamos al infierno... nunca hay que dar por hecho nada.

Un brindis por esta bazofia de hilo muerto y los carnavaleros que hay en el.


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2014)

Pues nada, hoy nuevo maximo historico del SP. Se cumplira la profecia: en los albores del apocalipsis los indices de la avaricia en las torres que tocan el cielo volaran libres alla a donde jamas ningun hombre oso acercarse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Dic 2014)

buenos días a todos/as, hace varios meses que no me paso por aquí, exactamente desde la leche de gowex...... por lo que veo esto esta un poco decaído, echais la culpa a trolles, que parece ser han sido expulsados. Quienes eran estos???
suerte a los que seguís dentro.


----------



## tarrito (23 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=446v4UFhr0c

Felices Fiestas a tod@s! 
:X


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2014)

18.000 dow.

Tremendo, otra barrera rota y con divergencia bajista. Esta claro que esta semana no lo van a tirar.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2014 at 14:44 ----------

Atencion a la bola, ni ellos se creen este dato... cuanta mano habra ahi dentro:



> Inicio > José Luis Cárpatos
> DATOS DE EEUU
> PIB de EEUU de Q3 mejor de lo esperado
> 23/12/2014 - 14:31
> ...



SP nos vemos en 2100 muy pronto, incluso hoy mismo. Con este escenario no hace falta QE en europa si lo que buscan es tumbar el euro. Vaya galletones.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 18.000 dow.
> 
> Tremendo, otra barrera rota y con divergencia bajista. Esta claro que esta semana no lo van a tirar.
> 
> ...



Amigo, los índices apenas ya reaccionan a las dronjas de los BCs salvo dosis exponenciales.

Lo que soporta traer dinero del más allá son los tipos de interés.

En el momento que los mercados perciban o teman que el ciclo de tipos gira al alza, las expectativas de retorno de capital en los mercados financieros tenderán a niveles acordes a dichas expectativas.

Chao


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2014)

Y rompieron los 18.000.

Que les den por culo, estos cerdos nome roban mas tiempo.

Agur.


----------



## Krim (23 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y rompieron los 18.000.
> 
> Que les den por culo, estos cerdos nome roban mas tiempo.
> 
> Agur.



Cualquiera diría que te lo tomas como algo personal :XX:. La pauta de precios, por increíble que parezca, es la que es, y aunque todo tenga un aspecto como muy frágil de "en cualquier momento me fostio", mientras no lo haga es lo que hay.


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2014)

Vamos a subur mas alla de lo que jamas pudimos imaginar.


----------



## Ghost hunter (23 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Vamos a subur mas alla de lo que jamas pudimos imaginar.



Yo no me fiaría mucho, esta semana estamos subiendo sin volumen. La rotura de una línea histórica debería generar mas volatilidad en el mercado y esto está completamente dormido ::


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2014)

Por que es el no mercado


----------



## Ghost hunter (23 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Por que es el no mercado




En estos momentos están entrando los pringados tanto para bien o para mal en función de la dirección en que lo quieran romper ienso:


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2014)

Chape en maximos historicos, esta semana todos los dias van a ser asi. Hoy 100 pipos del ala en Dow.

Tremendo. Y al vix aun le queda recorrido hasta los 12.XX, lo que mandaria al SP por encima de 2120 o por esos lares.


----------



## Krim (23 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Chape en maximos historicos, esta sve decidióemana todos los dias van a ser asi. Hoy 100 pipos del ala en Dow.
> 
> Tremendo. Y al vix aun le queda recorrido hasta los 12.X X, lo que mandaria al SP por encima de 2120 o por esos lares.



La cosa es que no se ve decisión en el movimiento... Así t todo igual llegan troleando hasta los 2100 pero el riesgo de crujida es muy serio.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2014)

Krim dijo:


> La cosa es que no se ve decisión en el movimiento... Así t todo igual llegan troleando hasta los 2100 pero el riesgo de crujida es muy serio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Riesgo de crunch y mucho mas riesgo de irse hasta los 2.500


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, los índices apenas ya reaccionan a las dronjas de los BCs salvo dosis exponenciales.
> 
> Lo que soporta traer dinero del más allá son los tipos de interés.
> 
> ...



Sargento, algunos ya estamos preparados para el final de los días que acontecerá en 2015. C u out there, c u in da hell.


----------



## Krim (24 Dic 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sargento, algunos ya estamos preparados para el final de los días que acontecerá en 2015. C u out there, c u in da hell.



Ah, ¿Ya tenemos nueva fecha del Fin de los Días? Pues nada, nos vemos en Octubre, profeta. Suerte y disfruta de las últimas Navidades de la Historia de la Humanidad .


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sargento, algunos ya estamos preparados para el final de los días que acontecerá en 2015. C u out there, c u in da hell.



ya sabes que el carbón nos calentará en el infierno ::::::

te he dejado una a huevo, ayer se minoró el riesgo.


----------



## Namreir (24 Dic 2014)

Que vamos de cabeza y sin frenos hacia un crunch bursatil histórico es una evidencia, lo que no esta tan ckaro es hasta donde lo pueden subir.Igual en la prinavera de 2017 hablamos del SP wn los 3.000, o en los 1.200 vaya usted a saber

---------- Post added 24-dic-2014 at 12:07 ----------

Si no hay vatacazo y se mantiene la tendencia el SP deberia cerrar 2015 por encina de los 2.400.


----------



## inversobres (24 Dic 2014)

Mas maximos para usa, pocas noches buenas con estos hijos de perra.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2014 at 16:42 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Ah, ¿Ya tenemos nueva fecha del Fin de los Días? Pues nada, nos vemos en Octubre, profeta. Suerte y disfruta de las últimas Navidades de la Historia de la Humanidad .



Tus posts ultimamente estan dejando claro quien eres y de donde vienes. Vete por donde viniste y deja de joder el hilo, has venido a calentarlo de nuevo cuando andaba medio decente.

Al principio hiciste dudar pero al final no has podido evitarlo.

A cascarla otro mas.

SP 2090, por que no? a probar suerte, el vix marca aun un cacho de subida.


----------



## Topongo (24 Dic 2014)

Bueno pues felices fiestas a todos !
Hombre inversobres medio decente no anda .. quién sabe el año que viene...


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Dic 2014)

Feliz Navidad gacelillas .


----------



## Krim (25 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mas maximos para usa, pocas noches buenas con estos hijos de perra.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-dic-2014 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Había escrito un tocho un tanto infumable conntestadote pero como me das mas pena que otra cosa y llevo demasiado vino para explicarme en condiciones, pues Feliz Navidad y tal.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (25 Dic 2014)

el Krim es un trollete conocido en este y otros foros ... ni caso

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Krim (25 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> el Krim es un trollete conocido en este y otros foros ... ni caso
> 
> Feliz Navidad



Me lo dice el notrol que sus últimos 10 o 20 mensajes son una imagen o un vídeo aldeatorio a cuento de nada...En fin, las verdades que no ofenden no existen .

Ah por cierto, ¿otros foros? No se prive, comparta los resultados de su investigación 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (25 Dic 2014)

Feliz Navidad majetes!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Dic 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (25 Dic 2014)

videos aleatorio!?
pero tú tienes estudios ...?
que usto no sepas interpretar las señales es otro tema
has pagado la cuota? has comprado el libro recomendado con su correspondiente dvd?
a que nooo!!
humildad ya demuestra NO tener y conocomiento ... ppuuuufff
y ya le digo que se ahorre el viaje a Salamanca y pague la cuota y lea hombre, LEA


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> videos aleatorio!?
> pero tú tienes estudios ...?
> que usto no sepas interpretar las señales es otro tema
> has pagado la cuota? has comprado el libro recomendado con su correspondiente dvd?
> ...






jajaja, qué beuno

que hijo de la gran puta el Monlovi, cómo se carga a los troletes sin compasión


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2014)

día sin bolsa y más de media docena de post!!!!!


esto va para arriba.


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

Janus dijo:


> día sin bolsa y más de media docena de post!!!!!
> 
> 
> esto va para arriba.
> ...




y sobre todo post de calidad, que es lo que siempre ha hecho grande este hilo

desde que echamos a los trolls/CMS centimeros así como a Ane/azkuna y sus múltiples nicks calientavalores para el otro foro, da gusto participar

feliz navidad HVEI


----------



## inversobres (26 Dic 2014)

2090 SP con un dia de lag. Y seguiran.


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Dic 2014)

Bueno señores yo me he abierto un corto en el futuro del DOW30 en los 18047, en estos momentos stop loss justo en el precio de la venta. 

De momento unos 20 puntos sacados a la posición, espero con ilusión un poco de guano pero con estos volúmenes me joderan la posición y poco se podrá sacar.


----------



## Krim (26 Dic 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Bueno señores yo me he abierto un corto en el futuro del DOW30 en los 18047, en estos momentos stop loss justo en el precio de la venta.
> 
> De momento unos 20 puntos sacados a la posición, espero con ilusión un poco de guano pero con estos volúmenes me joderan la posición y poco se podrá sacar.



Jodo, estás hecho un valiente. Yo también creo que habrá galletazo, pero tal como están los volúmenes, con que metan 4 perras te funden el stop que sea. Suerte de todas formas .


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

Nuevos máximos, USA imparable.

Bajo mi modesto punto de vista hay que olvidarse de Grecia. Creo que ya está todo más que depurado y descontado. 
Hoy Arabia S. acaba de pronosticar el barril de petróleo a 80 $, con lo que las cosas empezarán a volver a su sitio natural. 
Ojalá tantos días de inactividad produzcan algo de "mono" y el lunes la gente se levante con ganas de fiesta...


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Dic 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Jodo, estás hecho un valiente. Yo también creo que habrá galletazo, pero tal como están los volúmenes, con que metan 4 perras te funden el stop que sea. Suerte de todas formas .



Me la suda que me jodan el Stop, la posición ya me cubre la comisión así que.........lo que tenga que venir que venga, sin embargo me preocupa más que esto cierre justo al lado de mi stop loss y que el domingo noche esto arranque con un GAP grande y me pillen en bolas (No debería por el bajo volumen pero a saber......) a ver como evoluciona esto hasta el cierre que si lo veo muy apretado igual cierro posición y que lo den por culo ::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (26 Dic 2014)

*Friday!*

Mira que no hacerse eco de la noticia de la semana :no:

People names Kate Upton world’s sexiest woman (ver el making of del Zero-gravity :::









Además de..

[YOUTUBE]POaaw_x7gvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

Esto es un subir y no parar.
Y por aquí algunos esperando (más bien profetizando con una bocaza enorme) que esto se va ya a las cavernas, en fin la tendencia manda y el grafico es claro.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2014 at 19:47 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> 2090 SP con un dia de lag. Y seguiran.



Suma y sigue. Rally en China y WS se va a por más récords. 
Mientras tanto aquí seguimos durmiendo el sueño de los justos. ¿Tendremos un lunes como debería ser, o seguiremos en el día de la marmota?...


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Dic 2014)

Taluek dijo:


> Esto es un subir y no parar.
> Y por aquí algunos esperando (más bien profetizando con una bocaza enorme) que esto se va ya a las cavernas, en fin la tendencia manda y el grafico es claro.
> 
> Un saludo.
> ...



Me imagino que si tan seguro está usted habrá invertido sus ahorros a favor de la tendencia no? ienso:

A mi sinceramente me da igual la tendencia principal, yo me dedico a hacer intradias por lo que si me pongo corto no quiere decir que esté creyendo que se vaya a hundir el mercado, sino que igual se da una corrección de 50-100 puntos que me proporcionan buenas ganancias para un día.


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

¿se ha dado por aludido? muy susceptible lo veo

me parece que la expresión hundirse en las cavernas no tiene nada que ver con una caidita de unos pipos durante una sesión, si no con algo más profundo que por aquí se comenta hace tiempo y que será un apocalipsis gacelero 

pero vamos, que usté mismo y con su propia vaselina


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Dic 2014)

Taluek dijo:


> ¿se ha dado por aludido? muy susceptible lo veo



Yo solo quería especificar mi operativa  

Na susceptible no estoy pero si me hizo gracia el comentario de que esto solo sube para arriba............ se le ve una persona con personalidad y segura de si misma  

Ya no hago más off-topic 

Saludosos :Baile:


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

saludosos


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2014)

:ouch: :ouch:


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Yo solo quería especificar mi operativa
> 
> Na susceptible no estoy pero si me hizo gracia el comentario de que esto solo sube para arriba............ se le ve una persona con personalidad y segura de si misma
> 
> ...



¿especificar operativa?

Extraña enfermedad ésta de la ludopatia.
Adiccion a los juegos de azar,tragaperras, ruleta, bolsa, póker online....pero siempre un elemento comun: perder dinero y la ruina absoluta.
Y cuando se arruinan se dan cuenta que tienen un problema...
...y si ganan ? ¡ah si ganan olvídate de todo lo dicho sobre esta adiccion Entonces ya ni es un problema, ni es una adiccion ni hay que curarse y estás excento de problemas..... Entonces te dedicas a contarle a los demas (previo pago/estafa) cómo lo haces y lo maravilloso que eres.
..cuando la realidad es que eres un pobre diablo enfermo y digno de lástima... y toda la ayuda que podamos darte es poca.


----------



## inversobres (26 Dic 2014)

Joder otro papanatas con 30 y pico mensajes llamando trolls a otros cuando solo ha puesto las mismas tonterias que el otro pero con diferentes palabras...


Si, si amigo... calidad. Cierra al salir y talueg...

Capullos trollfollaburras.


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Dic 2014)

El dow30 perdiendo los 18.000 por momentos, se pone interesante el cierre.


----------



## Namreir (26 Dic 2014)

Esto va a acabar muy mal, o fusilamos a toda la banda de hijos de puta que nos van a conducir a la ruina y la mas abosoluta de la pobreza, o se van a llevar por delante al conjubto de la sociedad.

Y esto lo dice alguien que eata largo en bolsa.


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2014)

Feliz navidad, a todos los que aun aportan algo en este foro.


----------



## jayco (27 Dic 2014)

Os acordais cuando era la rehostia si el DJ superaba los 11.000? 

Su puta madre. xD


----------



## Namreir (27 Dic 2014)

Al ritmo que va los 20k del dow pueden caer en 2 meses, y a saber hasta donde lo pueden subir los HdP.

Y lo que esta claro es que no permiten cirrecciones en cobdiciones, hasta que vaya todo a la puta mierda.


----------



## tarrito (29 Dic 2014)

TROLL, en este hilo se lo copio yo, eso que le ahorro
de nada :X

lástima que no se banee por IP :ouch:

"En cuanto se reduzca la dosis de dronja de los BCE, la economía petará incapaz de evolucionar al alza. 

Obvia decir que se ha ANIQUILADO LA CLASE MEDIA y que casi todo el empleo generado es infrapagado y a tiempo parcial.

Mucha gente ya vive por debajo del umbral de pobreza, sus manos se alzarán huesudas y hambrientas, más pronto que tarde.

El catacrock va a ser real, sádico e inminente.

No verán llegar el cuchillo que atravesará sus avariciosos corazones. "


----------



## yuto (29 Dic 2014)

Alguien se anima a comprar algún valor Griego?


----------



## jayco (29 Dic 2014)

Estáis todo en el foro de zparo?? Cabrones.::


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2014)

cualo es ese foro?


----------



## jayco (29 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> cualo es ese foro?



PM y 18.000 caracteres.


----------



## Muttley (30 Dic 2014)

Arribaaaa

Que hay bolsa y además Grecia "pudiendo".

Con la propina navideña de la aguela hemos ahorrado otro poco para disparar a Repsol por debajo de 15€ y a Arcelor sobre los 8.5€.
A ver si esta vez ando más fino que con Caf...que sin ser mala entrada en absoluto...podía haber sido un 10% más baja.

Feliz salida y entrada de año majetes!

PS Asi no hay manera de vender mis botinas y mis bbuvesas...comprad bancos malditos!


----------



## Naruto (2 Ene 2015)

Feliz año nuevo a todos de parte de un lector asiduo.. ( bueno muy a mi pesar ya no es posible ).

Ya que Bertok gastó el bromazo del video de Victoria Secret, y que es viernes he pensado en poner el bueno .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_LrDsrySCg

Enjoy


----------



## inversobres (2 Ene 2015)

Vaya viaje que le han pegado a esto hoy. El hilo esta muerto, burbuja llena de mierda y todo apesta.

Pidiendo la baja de este estercolero ya mismo.


----------



## tarrito (3 Ene 2015)

troooollll

no borres mensajes :no:

y ya puedes crearte otro multi que ya te hemos fichado el/los nuevos :ouch:


----------

